# Your Favorite Fujian Province (China) Skylines



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

In the poll are included the main skylines of the province that includes cities, counties and districts.









http://www.chinafolio.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Fujian.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xiamen*









by dagangyou









http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/005C1o0Lgw1faiibxngb3j31040kaq96.jpg









by dagangyou


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Fuzhou*









by Sino Images









http://wx2.sinaimg.cn/large/005R0SPcgy1fwpbvgj8nuj30vy0lanf5.jpg









by @爱拍照得海豚


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Quanzhou*









http://wx3.sinaimg.cn/large/a5fd51a1ly1fnudl2x6b5j247p2dcqva.jpg









by 新浪微博（阿拖晓施君）









http://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/201812/18/183514msnin4iiu22iczi2.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Pingtan*









http://qimg.hxnews.com/2017/0825/1503645553537.jpg









http://www.sohu.com/a/211518513_165083









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20171220/c6af267639ed4a72be223634efd6f88d.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Putian*































































http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3115908&extra=page=4


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Minhou*









http://res.zohi.tv/a/10001/201810/ce6f19ef5bec170cc588591f278f5708.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180914/0833f866f6c6499d8b04be9330afa0c6.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180914/73be946ff00546bf874203b64deae513.jpeg


----------

